# Vir2 Electri6ity - the ultimate virtual electric guitar instrument



## Dynamitec (Jan 14, 2010)

Hi everyone,

a short trailer of the upcoming electric guitar library "Electri6ity" by Vir2 is online now:

Here is the MP3 of the background music without the FX:
[mp3]http://www.benjaminstelzer.de/demo/Electri6ityLPInMixDemo.mp3[/mp3]
Here is a "heavy" demo:
[mp3]http://www.benjaminstelzer.de/demo/Electri6ityLPMutedVariationDemo.mp3[/mp3]
_Edit: new examples from below:_
Almost the same riff as in the trailer video but this time clean:
[mp3]http://www.benjaminstelzer.de/demo/MutedTestElectricityClean.mp3[/mp3]
...and amped for comparision:
[mp3]http://www.benjaminstelzer.de/demo/MutedTestElectricity.mp3[/mp3]

More information will follow soon on http://www.vir2.com. If you have a Twitter account feel free to visit http://www.twitter.com/vir2instruments. All
retweets of the announcement message before Monday will be entered in a giveaway for a free copy of Electri6ity!

Cheers,
Benjamin

PS: For everyone knowing me from the earlier days of the Kontakt Scripting forum here at VI --- this is the result of more than three years of work on this electric guitar library


----------



## Przemek K. (Jan 15, 2010)

*Re: Small teaser: Vir2 Electri6ity (almost 200.000 multi-samples of electric guitars - announced today at NAMM)*

Seems very promising. Nice video too. Any info on how much for this beast ?


----------



## Dynamitec (Jan 15, 2010)

*Re: Small teaser: Vir2 Electri6ity (almost 200.000 multi-samples of electric guitars - announced today at NAMM)*

It's already listed on Bigfishaudio.com ($399.95), but as I wrote in my first post: more info will go online soon. Here is the description:



> After more than three years of development, Vir2 Instruments presents Electri6ity, an epic electric guitar virtual instrument containing the most advanced, detailed, and versatile collection of electric guitars ever made in a virtual instrument.
> 
> Electri6ity contains eight of the most famous and distinguished guitar tones from the history of the instrument: the Strat, Tele, P90, Les Paul, Rickenbacker, Danelectro Lipstick, ES335, and L4. More than 24,000 24-bit samples were taken of each guitar. Three pickup options (front, rear, and mixed) are available on every guitar. Every fret of every string was sampled for an absolutely authentic guitar sound. Downstrokes, upstrokes, seamless velocity layers, ghost notes, mutes, flageoletts, hammer-ons, pulloffs, slides, releases, and FX...all are included in every guitar.
> 
> ...


----------



## Przemek K. (Jan 15, 2010)

*Re: Small teaser: Vir2 Electri6ity (almost 200.000 multi-samples of electric guitars - announced today at NAMM)*

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Chris Hein (Jan 15, 2010)

*Re: Small teaser: Vir2 Electri6ity (almost 200.000 multi-samples of electric guitars - announced today at NAMM)*

Congratulations Benjamin!



Dynamitec @ Fri Jan 15 said:


> chord detection engine which understands almost 2000 different chords


Could you please name them?

Chris Hein


----------



## DynamicK (Jan 15, 2010)

*Re: Small teaser: Vir2 Electri6ity (almost 200.000 multi-samples of electric guitars - announced today at NAMM)*

This looks awesome =o


----------



## Dynamitec (Jan 15, 2010)

*Re: Small teaser: Vir2 Electri6ity (almost 200.000 multi-samples of electric guitars - announced today at NAMM)*

Hi Chris,

thanks! I attached you the full chord list. Btw. most of the almost 2000 detected chord are available in up to three guitar chord variations on the fretboard (with extended range even up to five variations) which are choosen depending on the octave you play the chord in.

Cheers,
Benjamin


----------



## Dynamitec (Jan 15, 2010)

<TEASE>
Some more information: 
- Each instrument is powered by more than 42.000 lines of code - that should hold the record for the most complex KSP script ever at moment! 
- Electri6ity makes use of all new K4 GUI features allowing easy handling and setup.
- The articulation morphing (for example from muted to sustain, from sustain notes to pinch harmonics or from soft to loud) has no phasing-issues. It's *not* powered by the K4 AET feature, we use a custom way to do the morphing without phasing problems. 
- Electri6ity features physical correct/dynamic sympathetic resonance which isn't based on samples or simple convolution.
- If you put all samples in a play list and listen to them non-stop for 24 hours a day, you'll need almost two full weeks to listen to all samples! 
- Each of the two demos above uses only two keyswitches! You can control the morphing from dead muted to sustain either by velocity or by modwheel (or by expression pedal or any other CC you'll setup), so there is no need for constant keyswitching.
</TEASE>

If you are going to vist NAMM make sure you'll visit Bigfish Audio/Vir2 (Booth #6514) for a live demonstration! :D


----------



## Raindog (Jan 15, 2010)

*Re: Small teaser: Vir2 Electri6ity (almost 200.000 multi-samples of electric guitars - announced today at NAMM)*



Dynamitec @ 15th January 2010 said:


> Hi Chris,
> 
> thanks! I attached you the full chord list. Btw. most of the almost 2000 detected chord are available in up to three guitar chord variations on the fretboard (with extended range even up to five variations) which are choosen depending on the octave you play the chord in.
> 
> ...



Most guitar players I have played with know about 3 chords only but those quite loud. I didn´t know myself that 2000 chords fit on such a rather small instrument. Sounds like tricky sampling =o 
Raindog


----------



## Dynamitec (Jan 15, 2010)

*Re: Small teaser: Vir2 Electri6ity (almost 200.000 multi-samples of electric guitars - announced today at NAMM)*



> Most guitar players I have played with know about 3 chords only but those quite loud.



:mrgreen: Yes, and out of tune! 
Reminds me of the good old drummer joke:
"Hey Drummer, could you please play a little bit more dynamically?" Answer: "Man, I'm already playing as loud as I can!"


----------



## PavlovsCat (Jan 15, 2010)

*Re: Small teaser: Vir2 Electri6ity (almost 200.000 multi-samples of electric guitars - announced today at NAMM)*

Benjamin, 

I've been watching for this product with great interest -- Googling on a regular basis (you Vir2 guys should get this up at the Vir2.com site ASAP. I've tracked it through third-party sites and finally found info today at Bigfishaudio.com). I've pretty much been obsessed with playing electric guitar on keys since the 80s and I have a pretty sizable collection of electric guitar sample libraries and VSTs. 

So, a few things. First, kudos on the guitar selection -- that is pretty much a dream collection of electric guitars. Second, the current demos (here and at the BigFishAudio website) sound -- and I'm not sure how to put this gently, except to be candid about it -- sterile, synth-like and robotic to my ears, not at all like a real guitar performance. Maybe it's because they're missing some of the nuances of a real guitar performance (i.e., pick scrapes, etc.) -- it may also be the effects and playing that result in this. I'd love to hear some more demos with a more raw guitar sound to get a better understanding of this product's capabilities. Can you give me any insights on this and how the product performs in this regard (i.e., as far as whether or not Electri6ity contains the small nuances that cue the listener that it is a real guitar performance and why they seem to be lacking in the demos here and at the BigFishAudio site)? 

Finally, I own BASiS and VI.One. Will there be any type of crossgrade pricing to owners of other Vir2 products? 

Thanks.


----------



## Dynamitec (Jan 15, 2010)

*Re: Small teaser: Vir2 Electri6ity (almost 200.000 multi-samples of electric guitars - announced today at NAMM)*

Hi eDrummist!

Thanks for your feedback. First of all: Electri6ity contains all this little nuances: prepick noises, strum noises, even the noise you make strumming muted chords and your hand brushes along the strings. It also contains scrapes and fret noise. 
But: we are still tweaking Electri6ity a lot. We didn't want to crank up the noises you try to avoid as a guitarist, but maybe we should make them more audible. So thanks for you feedback.

Second: there will be more demos (as usual , but since we are still in the "polishing phase" of Electri6ity, we want to finish it first. The current demos are done by me and I'm definitely a much better developer than I am at writing/creating demos. 

I don't know details about crossgrade pricing or things like that, yet - sorry. 

Cheers,
Benjamin


----------



## germancomponist (Jan 15, 2010)

*Re: Small teaser: Vir2 Electri6ity (almost 200.000 multi-samples of electric guitars - announced today at NAMM)*



Dynamitec @ Fri Jan 15 said:


> > Most guitar players I have played with know about 3 chords only but those quite loud.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hehe, I am a guitar player! 

The studio guitar players I know, for example the german Frieder Jost or Peter Weihe, be sure that they know all chords what are existing and can play from ppp to fff, and much much more than any library can do!

BTW, cool stuff, Benjamin!


----------



## noiseboyuk (Jan 15, 2010)

Sounds very promising! When you're ready with the product development, I'd love one of those videos where you see the hands playing the keyboard...


----------



## Dynamitec (Jan 15, 2010)

@ Gunther, 
Thanks! Hehe, "check out Guitar George he knows all the chords". The tricky thing was developing the AI which chooses the right vocing according to your playing / your position on the virtual fretboard / the speed etc. Of course everything can be manually chosen if necessary!

@noisebouyuk
As far as I know, such videos are coming!


----------



## Dynamitec (Jan 15, 2010)

*Re: Small teaser: Vir2 Electri6ity (almost 200.000 multi-samples of electric guitars - announced today at NAMM)*

Here are some more examples! :D 

Almost the same riff as in the trailer video but this time clean:
[mp3]http://www.benjaminstelzer.de/demo/MutedTestElectricityClean.mp3[/mp3]
...and amped for comparision:
[mp3]http://www.benjaminstelzer.de/demo/MutedTestElectricity.mp3[/mp3]

I hope you'll like it!

Cheers,
Benjamin


----------



## Stevie (Jan 15, 2010)

Yes I do  =o =o =o


----------



## lux (Jan 16, 2010)

Congratulation Benjamin, you finally did it. Looks like a very nice release, as expected.


----------



## Dynamitec (Jan 18, 2010)

*Re: Small teaser: Vir2 Electri6ity (almost 200.000 multi-samples of electric guitars - announced today at NAMM)*

*edited*


----------



## Dynamitec (Jan 22, 2010)

*Re: Small teaser: Vir2 Electri6ity (almost 200.000 multi-samples of electric guitars - announced today at NAMM)*

Hi everyone,

Two new videos are on YouTube:

This one shows how MIDI is transfered to the virtual fretboard (it also shows that the whole demo only uses two keyswitches):

Electri6ity was announced at NAMM 2010 in Anaheim, CA. This overview presentation was given by David Das at the convention:


You'll find more information here: 
http://www.vir2.com/4DCGI/vir2/products/electri6ity/index.html?511820

Cheers,
Benjamin


----------



## Justus (Jan 22, 2010)

*Re: Small teaser: Vir2 Electri6ity (almost 200.000 multi-samples of electric guitars - announced today at NAMM)*

Very well done, Benjamin!
Unison Bends, OMG...

Best,
Justus


----------



## Dynamitec (May 4, 2010)

*Re: Small teaser: Vir2 Electri6ity (almost 200.000 multi-samples of electric guitars - announced today at NAMM)*

Hi everyone,

since Electri6ity will be release soon (May 17th), I'm going to reactivate this thread  

My first post will include a lot of new video material which has been released since the last post in this thread:







More audio demos are available on the new Vir2 website: http://www.vir2.com
For more video demos visit the Vir2 YouTube channel: http://www.youtube.com/user/vir2instruments

Cheers,
Benjamin


----------



## Dynamitec (May 4, 2010)

*Re: Small teaser: Vir2 Electri6ity (almost 200.000 multi-samples of electric guitars - announced today at NAMM)*

My next post will include some tech-demos and detailed information about Electri6ity. This post will be updated from time to time 

*Tech-Demo 1: Strumming - why special articulations are necessary:*

Electri6ity has a powerful strum engine. 

But what does this mean? First of all, every articulation which can be strummed was sampled in two ways: picked and strummed, since there is a big timbre difference if you pick a single note or you strumm a chord.

If you strum a chord you'll also get typical strum noises (e.g. the plectrum hitting the next string, before it is played), which we captured carefully and correctly simulate while playing.

Most of the time if you strum chords quickly on a guitar, you slightly change the position you hit the different strings (starting on the neck and moving a little bit in the direction of the bridge while the strum happens for example). You can setup and modulate this strum angle in Electri6ity and you can automatically humanize it.

The next big key to realism is sympathetic resonace. This means that open strings are resonating to the frequency of the played strings, which produces a richer, fuller tone.

Since the question how Electri6ity sounds DI came up in some other threads, I'm going to post some technical examples (they contain no music . This is the DI sound straight out of Electri6ity. So here is a demonstration of the timbre difference between vertical strumming (plectrum held more vertical/soft) and horizontal strumming. Demonstrated with four different velocity strengths - remember you can morph from soft to loud notes in Electri6ity. 

Horiziontal Strum (softer, more mellow timbre):
[mp3]http://www.benjaminstelzer.de/demo_new/Electri6ityHorizontalStrumming.mp3[/mp3]
Slow:
[mp3]http://www.benjaminstelzer.de/demo_new/Electri6ityHorizontalStrummingVerySlow.mp3[/mp3]

Vertical Strum (brighter timbre):
[mp3]http://www.benjaminstelzer.de/demo_new/Electri6ityVertical-Typical-Strumming.mp3[/mp3]
Slow:
[mp3]http://www.benjaminstelzer.de/demo_new/Electri6ityVertical-Typical-StrummingVerySlow.mp3[/mp3]

Funk Strumming (Guitar Only):
[mp3]http://www.benjaminstelzer.de/demo_new/Electri6ityFunktest.mp3[/mp3]

I'm really sorry that my 'musical' demos don't show such things. As I already mentioned often, I'm a developer not a great musician (like Greg, how can play great and interesting demos!). But new demos from 'real' musicians will come pretty soon and will show the full spectrum of what Electri6ity is capable to do!

Vist http://www.vir2.com for more information about Electri6ity!


----------



## Dynamitec (May 4, 2010)

*Re: Small teaser: Vir2 Electri6ity (almost 200.000 multi-samples of electric guitars - announced today at NAMM)*

*Tech-Demo 2: Sympathetic Resonance - adding resonation to samples:*

In my first tech-demo above I described the difference between the strum and the picking articulations. I mentioned sympathetic resonance in that post.
So this time I want to show you the dynamic response of the Electri6ity's sympathetic resonance engine.

This is a very quickly sequenced rock riff with some faster single notes at the end (I didn't spent time on the programming btw. - no automation and only two keyswitches were used in the example and it didn't spent time de-quantizing it). It uses the automatic double tracking feature of Electri6ity however.

That's how the riff looks in piano roll view:







And that's how it sounds:
[mp3]http://www.benjaminstelzer.de/demo_new/Electri6itySympatheticResonanceTechDemo.mp3[/mp3]

The next example is a rendering of the sympathetic resonance (SR) only:
[mp3]http://www.benjaminstelzer.de/demo_new/Electri6itySympatheticResonanceTechDemoResoOnly.mp3[/mp3]

As you can hear, the SR dynamically response to the playing. And only open strings are resonating. Muted notes also generate some resonation but almost not audible without an amp since your palm is muting the open strings most of the time as well. 
Some libraries also have some kind of "resonation", but they mostly fake it with samples, which isn't quite satisyfing in my opinion. 
Other libraries (mostly pianos for example) use a IR impulse to simulate the resonance. That's better, but that way you are still not able to simulate the correct behavior for a guitar, because only the open strings are resonating audible (of course the current played strings are also affeced by themselves and they are self resonating as well but that's a different topic and complex physical modelling is necessary for that).

Anyway, since Electri6ity SR is dynamically responsing to the playing, it makes bendings and vibratos much more realistic, since you can for example bend a string into or out of a resonance sweetspot for example.
And the Electri6ity SR also generates disharmonic resonance which is an important part of realism as well and often left out by engines which fake the resonance with samples. You can hear that in the demo above, too.

Vist http://www.vir2.com for more information about Electri6ity!


----------



## Dynamitec (May 4, 2010)

*Re: Small teaser: Vir2 Electri6ity (almost 200.000 multi-samples of electric guitars - announced today at NAMM)*

*Tech-Demo 3: Why size sometimes matters*

Hi everyone,

here is the next part of the tech-demos. In some threads I've read that people don't like advertising numbers when it comes to sample libraries. Most of the time I agree. For example: I don't care if a library contains 10.000 patches, if I only like one of them. I also don't care if it has 1.000.000 samples, if I can't use it because the learning curve is way to steep. 

Buuut...sometimes the amount of samples and the size of a libray do matter. 

Let's start with size:
Do you like a 30s sustain note with natural decay better than a 5s looped one? I do. At least when it comes to guitar or bass libraries. End of story 

Let's talk about the amount of samples. 

Of course I agree with everyone who says that the amount of samples doesn't tell you anything about the quality of a library. That's true. If a library however is carefully recorded and each of the samples is manually edited and you want to cover all important articulations, the sample count will rise. And in this case it makes sense. Electri6ity has a total amount of more than 200.000 samples but due to the new Kontakt 4 compression feature we were able to keep it <30GB (4 DL-DVDs - which should be a reasonable size). 

The reason for the large amount of data is the concept behind Electri6ity: every articulation is sampled with the same detail. 

For example: when we recorded a hammer on, we also recorded a muted hammer on. When we recorded a pull of we also recorded a muted pull off. Same for the single fret slides. Same for the noises. 

Three words and another reason why more samples means better results in a lot of different cases: machine gun effect. Electri6ity allows VERY fast playing without the dreaded machine gun effect.

Here is a very simple example:






Here you can hear what it sounds like, if you eliminate all possible variations (except for down- and upstroke) . You'll hear the machine gun effect very clearly:
[mp3]http://www.benjaminstelzer.de/demo_new/Electri6ityTremoloPickingMachinegun.mp3[/mp3]

And here is an example what it sounds like with those variations turned on again (Note: there is no manual variation like timing variation or different velocities. All notes are played hard quantized and with the same velocity to demonstrate the humanizing build into Electri6ity):
[mp3]http://www.benjaminstelzer.de/demo_new/Electri6ityTremoloPickingHumanizing.mp3[/mp3]

Both examples are double tracked with Electri6ity's auto double tracking. So you can hear that it's always possible to have two 'virtual' guitarists playing together at any speed. 

Stay tuned for more 

Vist http://www.vir2.com for more information about Electri6ity!


----------



## Synesthesia (May 4, 2010)

Wow.

Congratulations Benjamin, this is stunning.

Well done! Its next on my shopping list!

Cheers,

Paul :D


----------



## Ashermusic (May 4, 2010)

*Re: Small teaser: Vir2 Electri6ity (almost 200.000 multi-samples of electric guitars - announced today at NAMM)*



Dynamitec @ Fri Jan 15 said:


> Hi eDrummist!
> 
> 
> But: we are still tweaking Electri6ity a lot. We didn't want to crank up the noises you try to avoid as a guitarist, but maybe we should make them more audible.
> ...



Good that they are soft, keep them that way. I absolutely detest the trend of including in sample libraries, virtual instruments, and FX all the flaws that we have worked hard as composers and engineers to minimize in the name of heightened "reality."

Surely our primary goal is and has always been to make good sound and the more "real" it sounds does not necessarily equal the better it sounds.


----------



## Dynamitec (May 4, 2010)

Hi Jay,

yeah, sometimes you want them sometimes not. In Electri6ity there is a master 'noise knob' where you can adjust the overall volume of all noises (you can also individually adjusts the different noise levels e.g. fret noise, pre-pick noise, strum noise etc.).
Or you can completely remove them.

Cheers,
Benjamin


----------



## Ashermusic (May 4, 2010)

Dynamitec @ Tue May 04 said:


> Hi Jay,
> 
> yeah, sometimes you want them sometimes not. In Electri6ity there is a master 'noise knob' where you can adjust the overall volume of all noises (you can also individually adjusts the different noise levels e.g. fret noise, pre-pick noise, strum noise etc.).
> Or you can completely remove them.
> ...



BTW, the demos sound fantastic.


----------



## kotori (May 4, 2010)

Dynamitec @ Fri Jan 15 said:


> Each instrument is powered by more than 42.000 lines of code - that should hold the record for the most complex KSP script ever at moment!


42 000 characters - that's nothing! Oh, wait - did you say lines ... >8o :wink: 

Congratulations Benjamin. It seems really cool!


----------



## Dynamitec (May 4, 2010)

Thanks as lot, Nils! Oh, btw. I should have updated it. The 42.000 lines were before the 1.1 update i'm working on at moment. We reached more than 50.000 lines already. 
Just for fun I printed the scripts as XPS recently and they fill more than 1000 DIN-A4 pages 

Maybe I should have added that to the "Size matters" tech-demo post. You know, one can easily fill 2000 pages with things that could have been said in two sentences 
But I don't think that's the case with the Electri6ity scripts 8)


----------



## Polarity (May 4, 2010)

Dynamitec @ Tue 04 May said:


> Hi Jay,
> yeah, sometimes you want them sometimes not. In Electri6ity there is a master 'noise knob' where you can adjust the overall volume of all noises (you can also individually adjusts the different noise levels e.g. fret noise, pre-pick noise, strum noise etc.).
> Or you can completely remove them.



Excellent choice.


----------



## MacQ (May 4, 2010)

This looks really really nice! I like the fact that it sound really tight. That's the important thing for me. I need FAST playing that doesn't sound all-over-the-place. Round robin should sound almost imperceptibly different, and it seems like you've done that here. 

Really looking forward to this one.

~Stu


----------



## Dynamitec (May 17, 2010)

Hi MacQ,

thanks for your comment. You need fast playing? Check this out:



Cheers,
Benjamin


----------



## Marius Masalar (May 17, 2010)

Hahaha wicked! Power metal! Man that was fun, very articulate sound.

Congrats on the release, guys, can't wait to try it out.


----------



## DynamicK (May 18, 2010)

> Hi MacQ,
> thanks for your comment. You need fast playing? Check this out:


That's awesome...sounds a lot like Joe Satriani.....which guitar is used in that demo?


----------



## Dynamitec (May 18, 2010)

Hi DynamicK,

Thanks! It's the Les Paul with front pickup (lead guitar) and rear pickup (rhythm guitar).

Cheers,
Benjamin


----------



## Synesthesia (May 18, 2010)

Love the deep sound in Urban Assault - sounds almost drop tuned! Great stuff!

Whats the kit used in the 'Deep Modern Rhythm Gtr' demo? 

Great work Benjamin, I'm looking forward to the fedex man's visit tomorrow. 

Cheers,

Paul


----------



## Dynamitec (May 18, 2010)

Hi Paul,

you are right, the tuning is way down  The rhyhtm guitar in that demo has barriton guitar tuning (down to A). It's played through a default GuitarRig 4 preset ('Slipe Note Wide'). Except for a lo-cut the sound wasn't processed or tweaked any further. 



> Whats the kit used in the 'Deep Modern Rhythm Gtr' demo?



It's Steve Slate Drums EX. I also used that in the Urban Assault demo.
I have Superior Drummer 2.0 and Metal Foundry, but I think in some cases
the Steve Slate Drums EX library (which I bought while there was the 20$ deal) allows you to get nice results in absolutely no time.

Cheers,
Benjamin


----------



## MacQ (May 18, 2010)

Wow Ben ... this is some impressive library you've got here!

Now I just need that kind of flexibility with an acoustic guitar ... :wink: 

=o 

~Stu


----------



## Marius Masalar (May 18, 2010)

MacQ @ Tue May 18 said:


> Wow Ben ... this is some impressive library you've got here!
> 
> Now I just need that kind of flexibility with an acoustic guitar ... :wink:
> 
> ...


Funny you should mention...

http://www.vir2.com/instruments/acoustic-legends-hd

=o


----------



## Dynamitec (Jun 4, 2010)

@Marius, funny, I should mention that you can now buy Electri6ity and you'll get Acoustic Legends for free (or BASiS or VI.One or SyntAX) - at least if you are living in the UK. It's a Time+Space offer.



> Vir 2 Instruments – Buy One Get One Free!
> 
> Thursday, June 3, 2010
> 
> ...


Take a look here: http://www.timespace.com/news/1633/


----------



## shakuman (Jun 4, 2010)

Dynamitec @ Fri Jun 04 said:


> You can now buy Electri6ity and you'll get Acoustic Legends for free (or BASiS or VI.One or SyntAX):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I need a moment to cry :( ..Benjamin please check your PM..

Shakuman.


----------



## Jason (Jun 4, 2010)

I've been using Electri6ity since it came out and just wanted to say how pleased I am with it. Each of the eight guitars has a unique character and, with an amp simulator, they really sing. 

I love the chord strum system- very realistic sounding chords.

Great job, Benjamin and Vir2!

- Jason


----------



## Dynamitec (Jun 4, 2010)

I'm glad to hear that, Jason! :D 

Have you already downloaded the 1.1 update? It improves Electri6ity a lot compared to the release version!

Here is a list for you and of course everyone else:



> Changelog
> The Electri6ity 1.1 update includes the following improvements from the original 1.0 version found on the disc:
> 
> *Added features:*
> ...



You can download the update here: 
http://www.vir2.com/support/downloads/category/11-electri6ity (http://www.vir2.com/support/downloads/c ... lectri6ity)

You'll also find a realism guide there, which shows some quick tweaks that will
make a big difference in terms of realism.


----------



## Jason (Jun 5, 2010)

Thanks Benjamin, I didn't even know there was an update. Looking forward to trying it out! 

Best,
- Jason


----------



## Dynamitec (Jun 19, 2010)

Przemyslaw Kopczyk did a very nice, dark and moody trailer demo for Electri6ity. All guitars (rhythm, clean and solo) were played and recorded live. 
The rhythm and clean guitars are using the various strum keys in Electri6ity which make it very easy to do rhythm and strumming parts.

*Dark Room*
[mp3]http://www.benjaminstelzer.de/demo_new/Electri6ityDarkroombbyPrzemyslawKopczyk.mp3[/mp3]


----------



## Dynamitec (Jun 21, 2010)

Here is another great demo from Przemyslaw Kopczyk. It shows the funky side of Electri6ity:

*Funk-O-Town*
[mp3]http://www.benjaminstelzer.de/demo_new/Electri6ityDemoByPrzemyslawKopczykFunkOTown.mp3[/mp3]


----------



## Dynamitec (Jul 18, 2010)

Here are two new demos from Przemyslaw Kopczyk:

*Autumn* - showing a clean and distorted Strat:
[mp3]http://www.benjaminstelzer.de/demo_new/Electri6ityDemoByPrzemyslawKopczykAutumn.mp3[/mp3]

*Somewhere* - shows the Rickenbacker 360 played clean with a lot of feeling:
[mp3]http://www.benjaminstelzer.de/demo_new/Electri6ityDemoByPrzemyslawKopczykSomewhere.mp3[/mp3]


----------



## Dynamitec (Jul 21, 2010)

*New Electri6ity review from MusicTech magazine says...9 out of 10!*
http://blog.bigfishaudio.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/07/Electri6ity-MTM-Aug20101.jpg (http://blog.bigfishaudio.com/wp-content ... g20101.jpg)


----------



## Hans Scheffler (Jul 27, 2010)

this is my humble attempt to play guitar on a keyboard using the Les Paul from Electri6ity

http://vimeo.com/13660700


----------



## Dynamitec (Jul 27, 2010)

Hi Hans,

Cool! I like the composition! And some legato parts are really nice!

How did you play the trills? Because it almost sounds as if you played them muted. 
They don't fit very well and don't sound like fluid trills. I'm asking because Electri6ity allows realistic trill playing.Maybe I can help you with them and how to play them correct.

Also the amp sound - in my opinion - needs some improvement  Did you use the amped instrument or an guitar amp plugin (which is recommend)?

Cheers,
Benjamin


----------



## Dynamitec (Jul 28, 2010)

*New Electri6ity review from FutureMusic Magazine:*

“A comprehensive and intelligent library that impressively meets all electric guitar needs… a phenomenal library and certainly represents the most comprehensively sampled and organised virtual guitar system I’ve seen to date.” – FutureMusic

Read the full review here: 
http://www.bigfishaudio.com/4DCGI/review.html?::::::::: (http://www.bigfishaudio.com/4DCGI/revie ... ::::511681)


----------



## Dynamitec (Aug 1, 2010)

Here are two guitar tone /amp tone tests by Javi Perera using Electri6ty to play extremly deep (using the Telecaster to get the 'twangy' raw sound!).
As far as I know Javi mostly used the freeware amp TSE X30 ( http://www.theserinaexperiment.net/plugins.html ) with the freeware LePou Cab simulation ( http://lepouplugins.blogspot.com/ ) and the freeware overdrive pedal TS Secret ( http://www.bteaudio.com/software/TSS/TSS.html ) - but he also used Metal Amp Room (I assume for the leads or the bass).

*Darkness*
[mp3]http://www.benjaminstelzer.de/demo_new/Electri6ityDemoByJaviPereraDarkness-ScoopedMastering.mp3[/mp3]

*Electri6ity playing Periphery:Letter Experiment*
[mp3]http://www.benjaminstelzer.de/demo_new/Electri6ityDemoByJaviPereraPeripherysLetterExperimentTest-ScoopedMastering.mp3[/mp3]


----------



## Dynamitec (Oct 22, 2010)

Hi everyone,

here is an AMAZING new Electri6ity demo by Javi Perera:
[mp3]http://www.benjaminstelzer.de/demo_new/JaviPerera_Metal_Ballad_LeCTO_noTS.mp3[/mp3]


----------



## Ian Dorsch (Oct 22, 2010)

Dang, that is pretty impressive!


----------



## Dynamitec (Dec 4, 2010)

Snowleopard, I'm glad you like the demos. 
Javi did another one here recently - called Mathgroove.

[mp3]http://www.benjaminstelzer.de/demo_new/Electri6ityDemoByJaviPereraMathgrooveLe456_GR4.mp3[/mp3]


----------



## Synesthesia (Dec 4, 2010)

Benjamin,

Are there any online tutorials available? I want to dig deeper into this lib and it would be incredibly useful to have some intro 'how to' guides.

Thanks!

Paul


----------



## Dynamitec (Dec 4, 2010)

Sure  Start here: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xZ8cOcT8-IE

The Vir2 channel has a series of tutorials. 

There also is Electri6ity thread on KVR which has a lot of useful information (although splitted over a lot of pages, unfortunately):
http://www.kvraudio.com/forum/viewtopic ... highlight=


----------

